# noticeably less fetal movement--33 weeks



## sunfish21 (Jun 4, 2009)

Not sure if I should be concerned or not. Then past 24 hours there has been a dramatic decrease in movements. I have had carbonation, caffeine, etc....nothing has changed it. I have a doppler here and checked the baby's heart rate last night and earlier today and it is in the mid 140s, which is very typical for him.

I called my midwife and my old CNM midwife and neither seemed terribly concerned. Should I be? The baby was posterior and they seem to think that if he flipped I might be noticing less movements.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

I know you said you had the carbonation, etc. did you actually lay down and relax afterwards while doing your count? With DS that was always what would get him going.

However, with DD her back was to my front quite often so I could not feel anything at all.

Having the doppler helps, knowing his heartbeat is fine is usually a pretty good sign.


----------



## mischievium (Feb 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunfish21* 
Not sure if I should be concerned or not. Then past 24 hours there has been a dramatic decrease in movements. I have had carbonation, caffeine, etc....nothing has changed it. I have a doppler here and checked the baby's heart rate last night and earlier today and it is in the mid 140s, which is very typical for him.

I called my midwife and my old CNM midwife and neither seemed terribly concerned. *Should I be?* The baby was posterior and they seem to think that if he flipped I might be noticing less movements.

[bolding mine]

Since you're posting here after talking to to MWs, it sounds like you are concerned and aren't reassured. And, you know what? That is fine. There seems to be a strong bias on this board to always assume that everything is okay or normal and it probably is! But, if you are concerned, then you should go get checked out. What you're experiencing is probably totally normal, but it could be a cause for concern and the only way to really know the difference is to go and have someone evaluate how the baby is doing (either an NST or a BPP). You're a mom, you have a concern, you shouldn't feel bad following up on it until you feel reasonably reassured.


----------



## mama2mygirl (Dec 14, 2005)

I'm popping in from New Posts. Everything is probably just fine. However, I say go in and get checked out. It'll make you feel better and on the terribly unlikely side that something is wrong, you'll be glad you did.
(I have a very healthy 10-month-old and I debated going in at twenty weeks. I'm really glad I did. I won't go into details because it's not what's going on with you. But I am very pro-getting it checked out.)


----------



## sunfish21 (Jun 4, 2009)

I would guess part of the problem is huge amounts of stress right now (hubby and I separated awhile back, now is isn't working so there is no money, etc...). I think that some of this is making sure that the baby is still ok, even if a lot of other things seem to be falling apart. Finding out is one of the things that I have control of, KWIM? I will monitor over the weekend but may call back on Monday. It has been over 24 hours now and things aren't back to normal yet.

I do agree that usually things are fine, but I would rather get a needless test than ignore any warning signs.


----------



## Jules09 (Feb 11, 2009)

My son's movement slowed right down one day at 32 weeks. I went into the hospital. They found his heartrate just fine, but he still wouldn't move. It turned out that there was something wrong (he had bled out into me). He ended up being born that night, and would have died in my womb overnight had I not gone straight to hospital. If you're worried, it's worth getting checked out. If there's nothing wrong (the most likely case), then you'll feel very reassured.


----------



## sunfish21 (Jun 4, 2009)

I am so sorry, Jules....how scary. I have been checking the heartrate and just can't get a consistent reading; again, not sure if that is because the rate is changing, he is moving or just in a strange position.

I decided to call after reading your post and was told that urgent care at our clinic does not deal at all with pregnant women. They suggested I call my regular provider. I tried to explain that my HB midwife is in another state and that I spoke with the midwife I had been seeing that their own clinic just yesterday...but she said that I should call the OB that was on call. The problem is that they would send me to the ER or have me wait until Monday; neither option sounds great to me (too much money or too long of a wait). Grrrrrr. I hate red tape and other difficulties!


----------



## Lauren31 (Feb 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunfish21* 
I am so sorry, Jules....how scary. I have been checking the heartrate and just can't get a consistent reading; again, not sure if that is because the rate is changing, he is moving or just in a strange position.

I decided to call after reading your post and was told that urgent care at our clinic does not deal at all with pregnant women. They suggested I call my regular provider. I tried to explain that my HB midwife is in another state and that I spoke with the midwife I had been seeing that their own clinic just yesterday...but she said that I should call the OB that was on call. The problem is that they would send me to the ER or have me wait until Monday; neither option sounds great to me (too much money or too long of a wait). Grrrrrr. I hate red tape and other difficulties!

I think if you still have felt no movement I would go to the ER and brave the long wait... if nothing else, I would go just for the peace of mind.


----------



## sunfish21 (Jun 4, 2009)

It is the money and the hassle from an OB on call as much as the time....I do still feel movement and get a heartbeat, just much less movement.


----------



## sunfish21 (Jun 4, 2009)

So, can anyone give me a crash course in what to expect when I ask for a NST tomorrow? Is there is better test/thing to ask for? I know what the test entails; I am wondering if anyone who has been through this could let me know how to respond to whatever I am told. I don't want to be there and have some random OB that I don't know that has read in my chart that I am planning a HB and was asked to leave their practice...have them scare me with whatever the test tells us. Does that make sense? I don't know enough about how they measure things to be able to argue or believe that things are fine if they are or what an appropriate plan might be. Like, what if they tried to tell me that the baby was in distress and I should schedule a c-section? (I don't expect this--just an example). How would I know, without coming home and getting on the computer and talking to my MW, if this was true or not?

Any thoughts, mamas who are more familiar with this?


----------



## NullSet (Dec 19, 2004)

The NSTs that I have had lasted about 20-30 minutes. They give you a little button to press when you feel baby move while they track baby's heartrate. That's pretty much the crash course for what to expect. I hope everything goes well for you tomorrow!


----------



## sunfish21 (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks--I know about what to expect with the actual test part of it. I am wondering more about what they tell me they find. How do I know if there is a real problem or a problem for them that would be normal for more natural minded mamas?


----------



## NullSet (Dec 19, 2004)

I don't think they would recommend a cs purely on an NST, unless your results are really, really bad. Like baby's heartrate goes way down and stays there bad. And you said you've checked it and it seems fine. An NST would just be the first step. A PP mentioned a BPP, which I think would be the next step (?). I've never had one of those so I can't give you any personal advice, sorry. I had weekly NSTs during the 3rd trimester of my last pregnancy and all the results were reactive so I didn't have to take that next step. Sorry I can't be more help!


----------



## mischievium (Feb 9, 2003)

Barring an emergency, is there any chance you could call your MW and go over what they are telling you and she could offer her input over whether any concerns they are bringing up are legitimate? If they are telling you it is an emergency and the baby needs to come out *right then,* then you will probably just have to put your faith in what they they are telling you and do what you have to do. In my opinion, some OBs might be in the "homebirth is unsafe and so I will do my best to discourage it" camp, but no one who is interested in keeping their license is going to suggest delivering a baby at 33wks for anything other than a legitimate medical concern. I'm not saying there aren't bad docs out there, heck there are bad MWs out there, but the chance that you end up with one who's anti-homebirth agenda is so strong they'd be willing to take a baby at 33wks just to make sure the baby is born in a hospital is pretty low.

If they find something that might be wrong that isn't an emergency, you don't have to make a decision *right then* about whether a c-section is really indicated or not and you'll have time to do some research and figure out whether you trust what they are telling you or not.

Here is a website that describes what the difference between a "reactive" (i.e. normal/ reassuring) NST is and what a "non-reactive" (non-reassuring) NST is. The ladder of testing usually goes NST, then if there is a concern BPP.

Here is a pretty thorough, albeit a bit technical, website on what they evaluate when they do a biophysical profile (a BPP includes an NST and the site has info on NSTs as well). Here is a much shorter basic intro to the BPP and what they look for.

Personally, I'd consider just skipping to the BPP because, while the NST can help you feel reassured about whether the baby is doing okay or not, it doesn't provide you info like what position the baby is in, where your placenta is, and anything else that they could visualize that would help you know *why* you're experiencing decreased fetal movement. And the why might be important, if just to help keep you feeling more sane and reassured-- like if you find out that your placenta is anterior and the baby is posterior and therefore some of the sensation of movement is being blocked by the placenta, that would be reassuring to know. But then, I don't have any problem or concerns about USs.


----------



## sunfish21 (Jun 4, 2009)

Thank you! I checked the sites and am heading in for a 9:15 NST. Update later!


----------



## ivymae (Nov 22, 2005)

Sunfish, how did it go? I've been following your thread, and you've been on my mind. I hope everything is okay.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

it HAS been awfully long since she went to have it... cant help but wonder if she had to have the longer test too...


----------



## umsami (Dec 1, 2003)

Sending positive thoughts and prayers your way, Mama. Update us when you can.


----------



## sunfish21 (Jun 4, 2009)

Sorry all--a little toddler drama has kept me busy--and thanks for your concern! The test went fine; they think with the placenta right in the front and if the baby flipped to anerior that the movements now and so "muffled" that I am not feeling many of them. There were ones they could hear on the machine but I couldn't feel at all. I do feel better having gone in--thanks again and sorry for taking so long to update.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

oh thank GOODNESS!!!

so glad to hear its happy news


----------



## ivymae (Nov 22, 2005)

I'm glad everything is okay.


----------



## mischievium (Feb 9, 2003)

Yay







glad to hear all is well.


----------



## umsami (Dec 1, 2003)

Fabulous News Mama


----------

